# Anybody Found a Good Pan for Cleaning Grates?



## rabbithutch (Mar 6, 2013)

The cooking grates (or whatever they are called) in my MES40 are about 21" x 13".  My sink is not that big and I always wind up making a mess trying to clean them.  I use Simple Green (works a treat) but I'm thinking that I would like to have a pan with sides 3 or 4 inches high that are big enough to put the grates in and cover with SG to soak before scrubbing.

Anyone have any recommendations or places to look?  I don't want foil trays; they're not substantial enough.

BTW:  I've got 3 bone in BB's in the MES as I type this.  I didn't have time for pics during prep and loading but hope to get some when they come off.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh you bet I do!  I use an old "under the bed storage box" that the lid is missing for mine.  It's heavy and I plop those bad boys in there....spray them down with cleaner and let 'em soak.

(show pics of what you are smoking! )

Kat


----------



## humdinger (Mar 6, 2013)

Hit up your local Walmart and go to the housewares section. The aisle that has all the Rubbermade storage containers is what you're looking for. Once you locate that, look for the storage bins that are desinged to slide under a bed. They are wide, flat, and perfect for what you're looking for. I know, b/c it's what I use to clean my Landman 3895GWLA Smoky Mountain racks.

Just fill a bucket with warm water and dish soap, then take it to wherever you have the storage bin and dump it in. Then drop the racks in, let em soak for five minutes, then wipe clean. I usally rinse the racks with the garden hose in the nicer months but the kitchen sink handheld squirter rinses them in the winter.

Here's a pic of what I'm talking about. The lid and wheels are optional. There are cheaper, simpler versions out there.













Bin.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Mar 6, 2013


----------



## humdinger (Mar 6, 2013)

Dang it Kat, you beat me to it!


----------



## chiefusn (Mar 6, 2013)

That's a sweet idea. Never thought of that. Does the SG do a good job?

Chad


----------



## rabbithutch (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes! on the SG!

I had a very messy Hamilton Beach griddle and asked about something to clean it up.  SG was recommended and it really did the job.  I've been using it on anything greased up since then.


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 6, 2013)

Go to a restaurant supply store and get some full sized 3-4" deep pans. SS or aluminum. They are 17'5"W x 32"L x 3-4"D. Should be able to soak and wash?

Here's a local place for you!

http://catalog.sefa.com/category_pr...d=6&subcategory_id=10435&product_line_id=2294

I prefer the restaurant supply stores as they are typically cheaper and far superior to Wal-Fart or other retailers?!

~Brett


----------



## rabbithutch (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions!

Kat, I went to wallywhirled and bought one of those plastic under bed units.  I'm sure it will do the job, but I might also ask a friend who owns a restaurant to get me one of those metal pans that going camping recommended, too.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 6, 2013)

Cool...let us know what works! I am going to get some SG!

Kat


----------



## humdinger (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad to hear you got one to tide you over. The heavy duty pans are obviously better if you can get a good deal on them. Thanks for the SG idea. Nothing else was cutting it.


----------



## chiefusn (Mar 7, 2013)

So now the next question. What ratio of SG to water do we use? That's a lot of SG to fill one of those containers or pans.

Chad


----------

